# almost out of high school wanting to see if im in the right direction



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

hello im 17 im almost out of high school. im going into the marine corps hopefully if i get my surgery waivered (the recruter said it can be). im going to do the reserves and go to college at bcc then transfer to bridgewater state im going to take criminal justice and maybe more classes. i dont know yet. this summer since i will still be 17 im going to do the student trooper program also before i head out to boot camp for the corps. i have never been arrested or anything i was just woundering if i am on the right track to becoming a state trooper?


thank you


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm not a trooper, but you're on the right track to get into law enforcement. Keep your nose clean, do well in the service, and do well in school and there isn't much more you can do right now. When the time comes to get a job, look into any and every law enforcement opportunity that comes your way, and score well on those civil service/trooper tests when you get the chance to take them.

Becoming a Massachusetts State Trooper requires going down a very long, very hard road, and having a perfect record and honorable discharge are crucial if you want to have even a chance of getting hired.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Learning to type grammatically-correct sentences is a good first step to becoming a trooper....get rid of that awful "text message" pseudo-english.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

Killjoy said:


> Learning to type grammatically-correct sentences is a good first step to becoming a trooper....get rid of that awful "text message" pseudo-english.


aT lEaSt hE doEsNt tyPe LiKe tHis, wHiCh iS a pLUs tHEsE dAyZ.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> aT lEaSt hE doEsNt tyPe LiKe tHis, wHiCh iS a pLUs tHEsE dAyZ.


That makes my eyes bleed.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

You are not on the wrong track from what you have told us. As far as your English usage in your post, I have seen better and worse. Capitalize your "I"


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

galehopeful said:


> I'm not a trooper, but you're on the right track to get into law enforcement. *look into any and every law enforcement opportunity that comes your way*, .


Same here, not a Trooper. It just seems that you would be setting yourself up for a big let-down if you only attempted to be a Trooper, you would miss out on too many other opportunities. The MSP Exams are too far and few with too many applicants. Having an Honorable Discharge, College Degree, and a Clean Record does not guarantee that you will get a good enough score on the exam. There are plenty of LE opportunities with the Feds and Municiple Depts. that shouldn't be overlooked. Good luck with everything and definitely keep your nose clean.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

SargeLorenzo said:


> Same here, not a Trooper. It just seems that you would be setting yourself up for a big let-down if you only attempted to be a Trooper, you would miss out on too many other opportunities. The MSP Exams are too far and few with too many applicants. Having an Honorable Discharge, College Degree, and a Clean Record does not guarantee that you will get a good enough score on the exam. There are plenty of LE opportunities with the Feds and Municiple Depts. that shouldn't be overlooked. Good luck with everything and definitely keep your nose clean.


yes I am going to try local departments to. i live in bridgewater/middleboro but if i was to do local I would want to do like in the brockton areas or something in the city.

p.s I tried to type better.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

pbpro said:


> yes I am going to try local departments to. i live in bridgewater/middleboro but if i was to do local I would want to do like in the brockton areas or something in the city.
> 
> *p.s I tried to type better*.


 Try harder  ...and good luck .


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

pbpro said:


> p.s I tried to type better.


As everyone else has said...don't close yourself off to other opportunities.

Also, if you haven't already, attempt to take a basic grammar/English/writing course. It will help you in every aspect of your life. From the Military, College (especially), and LE. Start typing properly all on websites, IM's, message boards, etc. Trust me it will all help.


----------

